# Remote Desktop Connection broken with Windows 2003?



## markchristenson (Jan 8, 2004)

I had been using Microsoft Remote Desktop Connection 1.0.2 running on my B&W G3 running 10.2.8 to access a Windows Small Business Server 2000 machine and it worked great.  We upgraded the Win server to SBS 2003, and now RDC doesn't work.  I get an error that says:

"Because of a security error, the client could not connect to the remote computer.  Verify that you are logged on to the network then try connecting again."

The box worked fine as an SBS 2000 machine, I'm able to ping it from Jaguar, others can access it from non-Mac machines - anybody else suffered this?

By the way, completely off-topic, Outlook 2003 hosed the synch with my BlackBerry - ugh!

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Studio Zero (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm running 10.3.2 and the latest Microsoft RDC client and am able to connect to a Win2k3 Server machine (my desktop at work) with no problems.  It sounds like there is a security parameter in your domain requiring that any machine originating RDP sessions has to be a member of the domain.  I assume it's an active directory.


----------



## markchristenson (Jan 9, 2004)

Is it regular Win2k3, or Small Business Server 2k3?  I've heard that SBS has the problem while "regular" Win2k3 Server does not have the problem.  My same RDC can connect to regular Win2k3.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Studio Zero (Jan 10, 2004)

markchristenson said:
			
		

> Is it regular Win2k3, or Small Business Server 2k3?  I've heard that SBS has the problem while "regular" Win2k3 Server does not have the problem.  My same RDC can connect to regular Win2k3.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark



Win2k3 Server Enterprise, not SBS


----------



## touchoff (Jan 25, 2004)

Studio Zero said:
			
		

> Win2k3 Server Enterprise, not SBS



I had, perhaps, a similar problem with getting to my file server.  It has to do with the default local security policy...hope this helps


----------



## GaryL (Mar 16, 2005)

Background:
W2K3 TS in application mode; user license mode
2k and xp clients connect fine
no events logged on w2k3 TS
mac's can connect to w2k servers using client for mac (these are in admin mode)


----------

